# Woodhaven



## miller-black (Jan 19, 2010)

The lady friend finally let me bring my buddies down to her family's place.  Had a good time and shot some ducks on top of all the quail as well


----------



## Jim P (Jan 19, 2010)

You need another friend?


----------



## muckalee (Jan 19, 2010)

marry her. marry her now!!!!!


----------



## maker4life (Jan 19, 2010)

Is that the Woodhaven over near Coolidge ?


----------



## miller-black (Jan 19, 2010)

muckalee said:


> marry her. marry her now!!!!!



haha she can be a hand full at times in more ways than one..

It is in the center of Coolidge Ga


----------



## maker4life (Jan 19, 2010)

Thought so . I had a buddy that used to take care of the golf course over there .


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 19, 2010)

Woodhaven Plantation is a beautiful place. I talked with the manager, Ricky Thedford, about doing a hunt a while back. At the time, they had a minimal party size of 4 or 6. There was only 2 of us and none of my hunting friend were willing to fork out that kind of money for a hunt so unfortunately my dad and I didn't hunt there.... went to Pine Hill Plantation instead. Woodhaven's big house is one of the prettiest plantation houses around and there quail woods are beautiful as well.

Were yall hunting wild birds, early release, both? How was the duck shooting?

Adam


----------



## miller-black (Jan 19, 2010)

It was a combination of both.  We probably busted up 12 coveys and 4 were wild on this particular trip.  Over Thanksgiving it was all early release and last Christmas we ran into several wild coveys. The others were fly pin raised early release and you could tell a huge difference.  None the less a good time.  Ole Ricky is about as good as they come.  He is much more fun when none of the family are around and lets loose. If my gf is around he won't say a rude comment but as soon as none of them are around he is a riot.  That place is like nothing I have ever seen or been to.


----------



## miller-black (Jan 19, 2010)

The duck shooting was sub par a bunch of woodies but the geese were Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- good they have several nice ponds for them to come into.


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 20, 2010)

miller-black said:


> haha she can be a hand full at times in more ways than one..
> 
> It is in the center of Coolidge Ga



1.  They are all a handful at time, in more ways than one...

2.  *ALL* of them don't have a plantation.

What Muckalee said.  They do them quick in Vegas.


----------



## muckalee (Jan 20, 2010)

Here! Here! Bird Nut


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 20, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> 1.  They are all a handful at time, in more ways than one...
> 
> 2.  *ALL* of them don't have a plantation.
> 
> What Muckalee said.  They do them quick in Vegas.



I agree.  I thought my F-I-L's boat was nice... it wouldn't have taken me near as long if he'd owned a quail plantation.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jan 20, 2010)

Charlie Loudermilk.  I have had the chance to meet him one time before.  As maker4life said, one of our close friends managed the golf course there.  I actually got my black lab from one of the guys that used to work there.  The chef over there is still a good friend of ours.  Beautiful place for sure.


----------



## miller-black (Jan 20, 2010)

Charlie is great you wouldn't know he had a dime if you met him on the street.  Ole Todd is an excellent chef and a good goose guide as well.  Everyone that works there are jam up. Willie Cool is the best, he drives the mule wagon.  Got some great stories for the ride


----------



## miller-black (Jan 20, 2010)

BirdNut said:


> 1.  They are all a handful at time, in more ways than one...
> 
> 2.  *ALL* of them don't have a plantation.
> 
> What Muckalee said.  They do them quick in Vegas.



Yes they are


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 20, 2010)

The old wagon drivers are always some of the coolest guys. Hilton Glover, the wagon master at Pine Hill Plantation, has some got some good stories. He used to farm the plantation back in the day with a mule and plow, then a tractor. When the place became a commercial plantation, he became the wagon driver. He was a trip!

Hilton w/ his grandson, Duck.













Adam


----------

